# help playing cod 4 multiplayer profile on another computer



## pitbull666 (May 31, 2009)

hi, i recently figured out that my hard drive is faulty and i need to buy a new one. I am playing cod 4 currently and have reached a high level rank in multiplayer and i dont wanna level up again. 

Is it true that if i just install the game and put old cd-key that came with the game that my profile will be available?

What can i do to keep my profile after buying a new hard drive?


----------



## Zealex (Nov 30, 2008)

C:\Users\*username*\AppData\Local\VirtualStore\ProgramFiles\Activision\Call Of Duty 4 -Modern Warfare\

Try looking there for your call of duty 4 account, then just copy and paste it 

Edit: Another way is just going to C:\Program Files\Activision\Call of Duty 4 - Modern Warfare\ then just click on click compality folders and you should see your profile folder, copy that and transfer to your new HDD.
Believe it or not, I have had this issue to before and have gotten help here for it to when I first joined the forum.


----------

